# Can Clomid STOP you ovulating?



## choccielover

I have recently finished taking my 5th round of Clomid tablets and I am now on CD14. I have been using the ovulation kit since day ten and so far no LH Surge. It was the same the month before so I just assumed I had done something wrong. Previously whilst on Clomid the ovulating kits have indicated that I was ovulating so I am confused. Can Clomid actually stop you Ovulating???

Also I have noticed that I have no cervical mucus so I have started to use Pre Seed, does anyone really know if this works? 

Whilst taking Clomid the side effects have been just terrible with me. I am so tired all of the time and have no energy. As much as I hate to admit it, I think I have got a slight depression but dont really want to go down the route of anti depressants. My poor partner has to endure my terrible mood swings around day 3 whilst taking the tablets. He has been amazing really!

Sorry for the moan, its because I am not sure what to do. I kind of expected Clomid to be my miracle wonder drug and bang Pregnant straight away but it hasnt worked out like that for me. Next is the choice of IUI or IVF and it breaks me to think that Im not woman enough to do it all by myself.

:wacko: One last moan, lol. has anyone else noticed that the world and his wife seems to be pregnant and having babies at the moment? 
I just wish you all the best and good luck.

XXXXXbabydustXXXXX


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Choccielover,

I do not know 100% but I would think that not ovulating is not down to clomid.. were you put on clomid for not ovulating or unexplained infertility and still ovulating?

I take clomid and the lack of cm and depression is part of the list of side effects, its horrible I know, I am suffering with the "feeling down" all the time on this round, no motivation etc which is unlike me, but it is common amongst us clomid peeps, have a look at the "clomid symptom and the clomid" threads in here, lots of us update these threads with how we feel on it etc.

:hug: to you, its not an easy time on clomid for a lot of us, and like you, I too assumed it will be my miracle drug and that BFP is guaranteed! but, deep down i know that is just my wishful thinking, but I am trying to stay positive and believe that until i have done all 6 rounds and no BFP then I will admit defeat on it! 

hope you feel better soon,


----------



## choccielover

Thanks for that hun.

I have unexplained infertility so for me it's just so frustrating. 

I have started using pre seed this month as I have no good cervical mucus so we'll see how we get on with that. 
:winkwink:

Its nice to know that I'm not alone and the feelings I have are "normal". I'm new to posting but I will keep it up. It's great to hear from others who are going through the same things. My DP is great but doesn't really know anything about feelings and hormones etc lol. 

xx


----------



## beauty

Hey huni
My gyno gave me 2 months worth of clomid 50mg until my hsg scan in october (with no tracking) my first cycle came in on cd38 no idea if ovulated or not.. on cd25 today of cycle 2 but please can you confirm if clomid suppose to shorten your cycles??

Only i took tabs cd2 to cd6 and i should of ovulated by now shouldnt i??
I dont think there working for me either if im honest!! They wouldnt give me anymore until my scan so im pretty much thinking im out now this cycle.. :(


----------



## Crypto1976

In answer to the pre seed question, it is the best lube but like all lubes it kills sperm. Its just relatively better than the others on the market. It is suggested that it should only be used if you dont have any ewcm, as that is infinitely preferable. XX


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi Choccielover. Clomid is supposed to shorten you cycles but it can also make you ov later. (that sounds a bit backwards!). Anyway, how long did you continue to use opk's? I think you need to still be using them right up to about cd23 or even further as i have seen ladies ov that late whilst using clomid.

Do you also monitor your cycles by taking you temperature as this will give you a good indication as to whether you ov or not.

Beauty, I would give you the same advice about taking your temperature. Once you have 3 consecutive temp rises it will indicate that you have ov'd and after a few months of doing it you start to see a pattern and will really help with timing bd'ing and just helps you as your just more aware of what stage of the cycle you are in. What dosage are you taking? This may be the reason your not oving?

Just another note on opk's, they don't always work for you if your on clomid (or even if your not for that matter), they really aren't the be all and end all as they can be wrong. Mine showed positive 2 days after i ov'd (i know i ov'd as i had a blood test and my temp showed it).I do use them but only to see the line getting darker so i know i'm near, i don't actually see a positive before ovulation as your supposed to.

Anyway sorry for the rambling but i hope it helped a bit.


----------



## MillieMoo

Oh just another thing, i've seen plenty of women with BFP after using preseed with clomid so i think it is good!


----------



## helen1234

hi hun i'm on month 3, i et awful depression it was really bad this time i just get an over whelming feeling of paranoia and a feeling of no self worth, so bad i'm thinking i may miss next month it fills me with dread.
i ovulated day 17 on two cycles and lat cycle was day 22 so dont worry you will ovulate.

i'm also using pre seed x


----------



## choccielover

Thanks to you all. Sorry for the delay, I couldn't get onto the computer last night.

This Clomid lark really is confusing isn't it? Before Clomid my cycle was dead on 25days and now it's 28, so I should be OV on the 14th, right? 

Helen1234, thats exactly how I felt and was contemplating not finishing the particular course I was on and DP told me that I would regret it if I didn't try but he has know idea how bad you feel when you are taking it (although he really does take alot from me at the time).

It was only recently I noticed that my ewcm was pratically non existant and after some research into preseed I decided to give it a go. It probably is detrimental to sperm to some extent but I'm sure they were being shot down immediately by me due to the environment being very hostile. 

Also, can anyone tell me if they think this is weird? Since starting Clomid, my consultant hasn't scanned me at all. Just reading lots of other comments about how others are being scanned every month and I'm just thinking hmmmmmm?

Thanks xxx


----------



## MillieMoo

I haven't had any scans either! I would love to have them to see how my follicles are doing. Different fs's do different things i suppose!


----------



## Crypto1976

I dont get scanned either only 21 day bloods..... x


----------

